

Particles accelerate without a push - rndn
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/self-accelerating-particles-0120

======
rndn
Here is the paper:

[http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys...](http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys3196.html)

[http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1038/nphys3196?utm_campa...](http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1038/nphys3196?utm_campaign=readcube_access&utm_source=nature.com&utm_medium=purchase_option&utm_content=thumb_version&show_checkout=1&tracking_action=preview_click)

PS: Didn't Nature decide to allow free real-only access to all papers? It
appears that only the first page is freely accessible.

~~~
jessriedel
> Didn't Nature decide to allow free real-only access to all papers? It
> appears that only the first page is freely accessible.

This is Nature Physics, not Nature. They are separate journals, albeit under
the same publishing group.

Email me (my username @gmail) if you want a copy, or look at /r/scholar.

~~~
IanCal
Nature physics is covered by the read-only access thing (48 journals are in
total) [0]

The read only access link has to be generated by someone with access then
shared, rather than them just making all the papers free to read.

0\. [http://www.nature.com/news/nature-promotes-read-only-
sharing...](http://www.nature.com/news/nature-promotes-read-only-sharing-by-
subscribers-1.16460)

[Disclaimer: I work for an affiliated company]

~~~
jessriedel
Ahh, thanks. Quite a peculiar mechanism.

EDIT: So apparently I have to sign up for an account with yet another service,
Readcube? No thanks...

~~~
IanCal
> EDIT: So apparently I have to sign up for an account with yet another
> service, Readcube? No thanks...

I don't think so (I don't have access to nature journals so I can't check
myself) but on the nature page for the article, if you click the share button
it should be as a "shareable link" at the top.

This is based on the intro video here:
[http://readcube.wistia.com/medias/63iom1ywdy](http://readcube.wistia.com/medias/63iom1ywdy)

It's a bit annoying that there's been a lot of talk about this being possible,
but nowhere in the articles do people say _how_ to do it.

> Ahh, thanks. Quite a peculiar mechanism.

Yeah, I suppose anything other than "the articles are now free to read" is
going to be a bit odd to use.

~~~
jessriedel
Yep, you're right. Here's the link for anyone who wants it:
[http://rdcu.be/b1sE](http://rdcu.be/b1sE)

~~~
IanCal
Fantastic, thanks for going through this :)

------
niche
If you assume examination, observation, etc are forces then this satisfies
Newton's Law

------
Sniffnoy
OK, conservation of momentum; now what about conservation of energy?

~~~
gsteinb88
Same thing, really. E = Sqrt((m*c^2)^2 + (pc)^2)

